# Italian Style...at 1200 Metres Under The Sea!



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

OK, so it's not 1200 metres under the sea - it's actually in my garden - but I thought I should post a pic or 3 of the Anonimo Hi-Dive I received from 8.32 (Rich) last week.

It came on a sweet-smelling Vanilla rubber strap, but I swapped it onto my venerable Di-Modell Jumbo and me-thinks it doesn't look too bad, actually...




























The case could do with a light refurb, but I fear being OxPro coated that will be a job for the professionals - if anyone has any advice do let me know!

You soon get used to the different colours on the dial too - the eye is naturally drawn to the red minute hand which is just right!









Anyway enjoy the pics and I'll try to take some more soon.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, looks nice.... wipe some paint or texter into the scratches?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch Guy - I'd get in touch with Bry1975 as he can get things pvd coated - this might not be the same finish as the one the watch has though! Might be just as well to leave it as is - patina of age according to the Antiques Roadshow - it shows that at least that it's been worn & used & not babied in a safe somewhere!

What it really needs is a smaller 1000m sibling to keep it company


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice, good to see you got it finally.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Nice watch Guy - I'd get in touch with Bry1975 as he can get things pvd coated - this might not be the same finish as the one the watch has though! Might be just as well to leave it as is - patina of age according to the Antiques Roadshow - it shows that at least that it's been worn & used & not babied in a safe somewhere!
> 
> What it really needs is a smaller 1000m sibling to keep it company


Thanks guys.

I've got a call into Anonimo UK so will see what they come back with first I think.









As for your last comment, Paul...cheeky, that's all I can say!









G


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Really nice watch Guy. Jope it will be a keeper for you mate.


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

Looks lovely...

.

I wouldn't bother too much about the WABI...

.

It's nice to see a watch of this type with a few blemishes on it...

.

All the best...

.

Jim {Still kicking myself for missing it}...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one Guy, does look good on the tan strap









BTW So as this one's arrived, what's getting the push


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Nice one Guy, does look good on the tan strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got another 2 coming in







so there'll be a couple up, including the Stowa MO I fear...

Watch the Sales Forum for more info!!









[email protected] this limited budget!!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like I will have to keep watching then


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Guy, I went through this with another Ox-Pro model from Anonimo. Anonimo USA advised that the only way to restore the finish would be to send it to Florence and pay ~$450 IIRC. My scratches were lighter than yours, but I was able to eliminate them using a Sunshine cloth (some kind of treated felt, like a Cape Cod I suspect). Might be worth a try.

Almost forgot, here's a pic of my Hi Dive:










I agree with your comments about the design. At first it's confusing, but if you 'relax' and just look at the watch instead of trying to figure it out, your eye just goes to the minute hand. Very interesting concept!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Got to be a keeper mate superb ,great lume


----------

